# Airtel GPRS Settings



## pbalakr3 (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have Gild 7700. The Airtel GPRS Setting given is not working in this handset.Is their any problem with airtelgprs.com access point of Airtel?

Thanks & Regards
pbalakr3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2011)

Did you subscribed to GPRS??


----------



## pbalakr3 (May 21, 2011)

Yes. I have subscribed for it. I recharged for Rs.98 for monthly rental plan, but still it didn't work. I wrote to Customer Service. They sent me the following mail.

Menu
services
data account
select GPRS
Edit account 1
Account name -  MO
APN - airtelgprs.com
Username -<blank>
Password - <blank>
Auth Type - Normal

save & come back 2 times

WAP
settings
Edit Profile
SIM 1 / SIM 2
select account 1
activate account
edit account
Acc name - Mo
Home 
Page - Google
Data account - MO
Conn type - HTTP
 Use Proxy - NO
 Proxy add - 000.000.000.000
 Proxy Port - 0
 Click back for 2 times
user name -<blank>
Password - <blank>
click back 4 times

TO connect
services
wap
home page

--------------------------------------
But the thing is that after clicking Menu-Services, I don't find Data Account.
The DataAccount is there in Settings->Connectivity. In Connectivity, there is different types of GPRS like AirtelGPRS,AirtelMMS,etc..

I selected AirtelGPRS & renamed it to MO. Given the APN name as airtelgprs.com.Kept UserName & Password blank. PRIMARYDNS & SECONDARYDNS kept as all zeros. Auth.type Normal.

Now went back to Services->IntenetServices->Settings->Profiles->SIM2->MO(ProfileName). Given the home page as Google.
DataAccount:MO
Connection Type:HTTP 
Given Use Proxy:No
Proxy Address: All zeros
Proxy Port:0
Kept UserName & Password as Blank.Now Activated 'MO'. Went back to Internet Service->home page. Gives "connection failed". I tried switching off the mobile phone & switched it back ON. Still gives "Connection failed".

Thanks
Pbalakr3

The dataaccount has to be selected from the list available.Also, the port has to be 8080. It is working now. I got the assistance from Airtel customer service.


----------

